# Help with baked potatoes please



## babetoo (Feb 16, 2011)

i have having guests for dinner tomorrow night. will be serving twice baked potatoes. i like to do as much ahead as i can. do you guys think i could bake them and stuff ahead of time, like this afternoon and just reheat, in oven tomorrow night? thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## chopper (Feb 16, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i have having guests for dinner tomorrow night. will be serving twice baked potatoes. i like to do as much ahead as i can. do you guys think i could bake them and stuff ahead of time, like this afternoon and just reheat, in oven tomorrow night? thanks for any help you can offer.


 Sure!  I have done this.  It works great, and some have said that they are even better done this way.  Enjoy the dinner guests tomorrow night.  Sounds like fun!


----------



## merstar (Feb 16, 2011)

Absolutely - I do that often.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks, my potatoes are in the oven as we speak. i am going to put together the carrots, onions,and celery in the crockpot for the main dish. two pork loins on top, two cans apple pie filling on top of meat.  will start on high about noon or so for serving at seven. will turn to low once things heat up a bit. made the lemon poppy seed cake and also the corn bread. will mix up dips later. frost the cake. and i have all the big stuff out of the way. i love not being frazzled from cooking on the day of an event. actually i am thinking one for starting the meat.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 16, 2011)

They make stuffed baked potatos for the food industry that come frozen. You just pop them in the oven. so, yeah, you can do them ahead and they will be just fine.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 16, 2011)

babetoo said:


> thanks, my potatoes are in the oven as we speak. i am going to put together the carrots, onions,and celery in the crockpot for the main dish. two pork loins on top, two cans apple pie filling on top of meat.  will start on high about noon or so for serving at seven. will turn to low once things heat up a bit. made the lemon poppy seed cake and also the corn bread. will mix up dips later. frost the cake. and i have all the big stuff out of the way. i love not being frazzled from cooking on the day of an event. actually i am thinking one for starting the meat.



Sounds like a wonderful company menu Babe!!  Is it a special occasion, or "just because"?

I always do my twice baked potatoes the day before.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 16, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Sounds like a wonderful company menu Babe!! Is it a special occasion, or "just because"?
> 
> I always do my twice baked potatoes the day before.


 

thanks for the kind words. i did make them awhile ago. it is a celebration of my youngest granddaughter's nineteenth birthday.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you mean pots baked in the skins if so I nuke them in the Micro till tender keep in the fridge then rub with butter, oil, sprinkle with sea salt flakes then blast in the oven till crisp.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 17, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Do you mean pots baked in the skins if so I nuke them in the Micro till tender keep in the fridge then rub with butter, oil, sprinkle with sea salt flakes then blast in the oven till crisp.


 

actually after they are baked from raw state, scoop out the potato part. save the skins. prepare potato flesh with sour cream, butter and a bit of milk. and grated cheese. mix well, scoop into the peels. before service, heat in oven , when almost hot, sprinkle with cheese and bacon bits. hope i didn't forget to tell you something. before the bacon i sprinkle on a bit of paprika for a little color.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds great babetoo, I will give it a bash when I finish my new eating regime in 6 wks


----------

